# Prickly heat rash - any relief?



## fuzzybun (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

I notice a couple of people have asked about this already but wondered if you had any suggestions for relieving the symptons.  

I have had a prickly heat type rash for nearly 3 weeks now.  I saw my GP initially who seemed unconcerned and prescribed E45 Itch Cream.  I've also in the last week seen my consultant and midwife who both said "it's one of those pregnancy hormone things".  I have used the E45 cream but to be honest. I don't think this is helping much but it has just about been bearable.  

However, in the last few days, the rash has really flared up and is very fiery red on my tum and also appearing on my arms, chest and starting to creep onto my back and tops of legs.  It is now driving me "potty " with the prickly itchiness.  I've had 2 really bad nights with it keeping me awake for 2 to 3 hours and found last night I couldn't bear the duvet to touch my tum and the only minor relief was a cold damp flannel.  This was OK initially but then I got cold and needed to snuggle more under the duvet which then aggrevate it, and so it goes on.  During the day, the best relief is to walk around the house topless but then I start to get cold and also not ideal for when I need to go out.

Anything else I can do to relieve this?  I'm 26 weeks with twins and turning into a completely itchy scratchy monster.

Thanks

**


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, but you did make me chuckle when you said about being topless 'not being ideal when you go out'!
Have you tried any piriton to help?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## fuzzybun (Jul 23, 2009)

. Us ladies have to be careful. These pregnancy hormones seem to be responsible for making us do and say many crazy things that we wouldn't normally do!!!

If Piriton is ok to take, I shall be heading up to the pharmacy today. Most importantly but begrudgingly with a top on! Have already been compared to a tribal Amazonian woman by hubbie by letting all hang out! 

Thanks
**


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

He he! Yes, we often give piriton xx


----------

